# Does any one know about Glock rails



## Freedom1911

Specifically I was wanting to know if Glock made any other pistols with full picatinny rails other than the G21SF.
Can they be ordered with the full rail or do they only come with the partial?


----------



## flieger67

Being new to Glocks, I thought your question was interesting so I tried to research it. Unfortunately, it looks like the 21SF is the only Glock offered with a Picatinny rail. I thought someone might offer some sort of adapter that would attach to the standard Glock rail but I couldn't one. 

If you really need to mount something on a Picatinny setup, I wonder if someone could custom build an adapterfor you.


----------



## Freedom1911

I may have to buy a third party lower. Glocks look very nice with full rails.


----------



## mactex

Maybe I have missed the point of the question, but every 3rd and 4th Generation Glock has a rail.


----------



## Tucker

My Glock has a rail...I have a G23, 3rd generation.

.


----------



## Freedom1911

mactex said:


> Maybe I have missed the point of the question, but every 3rd and 4th Generation Glock has a rail.


They have what Glock calls a Glock rail. The G21SF has a full picatinny rail.










The pistol on the left has the Glock rail. The one on the right has the picatinny rail.
I was wanting a G 19 with a full picatinny rail. Probably won't find one though.


----------



## SaltyDog

Looks like you're SOL Freedom. The 21 SF is the only Glock with a full picatinny.

Now if you find a Gen 1 G19 they have an under the barrel adapter you can put on it for full picatinny.

What are you mounting on the 21SF that you want to mount on a 19?


----------



## mactex

Freedom1911 - Thanks for clarifying. A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------

